# Release the Android TiVo Stream update already



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

I would love a reason to spend a little money i.e. buy a TiVo Stream. Not on iOS overpriced for what it is, trash. My phone and my tablet are Android. I get it, TiVo launched on the devices for simple people first. Geeks; are however invested in Android and we have awaited patiently. Impatience is growing beyond disappointment becoming anger.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

My theory is that they are waiting for Android users to start a campaign to buy controlling interest in TiVo so they can get the stock price up .


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Maybe all the self-righteousness is delaying it.


----------



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree, it's long beyond time for Tivo to pay attention to the other half of it's subscribers. However, I am at a loss as to why this debate always has to devolve--or in this case start--into a battle between fans of two different tablet operating systems? I mean seriously, how can anyone actually care enough about the tablet someone else uses to slander them over it? 

For the record, I use Android devices as IOS does not meet my needs. I assume that IOS meets the needs of Apple users. Can't we just leave it at that?

OK, Tivo, TWO YEARS AGO you promised Android support was "coming soon". to Stream. How about an apology, an explanation, and a reasonable timetable?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I played with some brand new Samsung Android tablets at Best Buy today. They are all laggy just swiping between home screens. They were all jerky trying to scroll web pages. And they skipped frames playing YouTube videos.

Maybe TiVo is waiting for them to be able to actually display content correctly? Or all five Android tablets that I tried at Best Buy were defective?


----------



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't think that is the issue at all. I have no idea what is up with the tablets you looked at, but that certainly isn't typical by any means. My two year old Samsung tablet isn't even the slightest bit laggy. In fact, it was so much better at displaying media that my wife sold her Ipad3, purchasing another Samsung to replace the Ipad. 

It's possible that shoppers loaded massive numbers of widgets on to the tablets you saw, which will slow any tablet down. 

Netflix, Comcast Xfinity and Youtube all have apps that stream content to Android tablets flawlessly, and have had those apps for years. Android performance isn't the issue.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Arcady said:


> I played with some brand new Samsung Android tablets at Best Buy today. They are all laggy just swiping between home screens. They were all jerky trying to scroll web pages. And they skipped frames playing YouTube videos.
> 
> Maybe TiVo is waiting for them to be able to actually display content correctly? Or all five Android tablets that I tried at Best Buy were defective?


I would say something else was wrong, your experience is not a good example of Android operation. Whether there was something wrong with Best Buy's internet access or the tablets were running something else or set up improperly, I sure can't say, but I can say is I use Android tablets and an Android smart phone and that is not normal.

Do you really think Android would have such a large percentage of the tablet and smart phone market if that was normal?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

An explanation would be nice, but at least folks have a timetable...


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll believe it when it is running on my Nexus 7


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Don't worry. Soon you'll be able to watch TV on your 5", 7" and 9" screens too.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey! It is September for hours now! Where's the android update? .


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

It won't matter if you have Android or IOS. If your CC uses MPEG4, you won't be able to use the Stream. Until they either add support for it, or you change to a different CC that still does MPEG2.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

But I for one will miss ALL these threads about no stream for android....


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

gamo62 said:


> It won't matter if you have Android or IOS. If your CC uses MPEG4, you won't be able to use the Stream. Until they either add support for it, or you change to a different CC that still does MPEG2.


You're in a unique market. Most markets don't use MPEG4 at all yet, and most of the ones that do only use it for a few select channels. Your cable company switching to all MPEG4 is an exception, not the rule.

That being said I've heard a rumor that the next update might include support for MPEG4 channels.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Welcome back from your break, Dan. 

mpeg4 Stream support is an official go for early 2015.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2921


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

So it's a little further out then I expected, but at least it's coming. Interesting to see that Comcast is converting an entire system to MPEG4. Must be a test to see how much of a PITA it is, and how expensive.

Although I wont hold my breath. IIRC they said there would be an update in early 2014 that would add the ability to stream over 4G and that still hasn't laded. They seem to be even slower then usual when it comes to Stream related updates.


----------

